# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Ermenileri çıldırtan Macar Türkleri!

## anau2

Macaristan Jobbik Partisi Lideri: *Attilanın torunlarıyız Türklere karşı mı gelelim* Macaristanda son seçimlerde yüzde 17 oy alarak ülkenin 3üncü büyük partisi olan aşırı sağcı Jobbikin lideri Gabor Vona,*Türkiye ile yakınlaşmalıyız* demişti.
2010daki son seçimlerde adeta patlama yaparak yüzde 17 ile ülkenin 3üncü büyük partisi haline geldi. Meclise 47 vekil sokan partinin genç lideri Gabor Vona da durum böyle olunca Avrupanın en gözde politikacılarından biri oldu.
Başkan Vona, Biz Türkiye ile yakınlaşmanın Avrupanın yararına olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Diğer partilerin Türk ve İslam karşıtı politikalarına katılmıyoruz.
Türkiye bize yeni fırsatlar sunuyor açıklamasını yapınca Avrupalı aşırı sağcıların hedefi haline geldi.
Ancak Vona bu eleştirileri, *Türklerle Macarların kökeni birdir Hunlardır. Biz Türklere karşı çıkarsak kendi kökenimize de karşı çıkıyor oluruz. Türkler bizim kardeşimiz* yanıtı verdi.
Ancak tasarı Erivanı şimdiden ayağa kaldırdı. Ermenistan hükümeti tasarıya tepki göstererek, kabul edilmesi halinde Macaristanın uluslararası imajının sarsılacağını iddia etti.
PanARMENIAN.Nete konuşan bir hükümet yetkilisi, Macaristanın böyle bir karar alması halinde iki ülke ilişkilerinin olumsuz etkileneceğini söyledi.
Dağlık Karabağda 25 Şubat 1991 gecesi Ermeniler tarafından gerçekleştirilen Hocalı katliamında 613 çocuk, kadın ve erkek hunharca öldürülmüştü.
Macaristan Jobbik Partisi Lideri: *Attilanın torunlarıyız Türklere karşı mı gelelim* Macaristanda son seçimlerde yüzde 17 oy alarak ülkenin 3üncü büyük partisi olan aşırı sağcı Jobbikin lideri Gabor Vona,*Türkiye ile yakınlaşmalıyız* demişti.
2010daki son seçimlerde adeta patlama yaparak yüzde 17 ile ülkenin 3üncü büyük partisi haline geldi. Meclise 47 vekil sokan partinin genç lideri Gabor Vona da durum böyle olunca Avrupanın en gözde politikacılarından biri oldu.
Başkan Vona, Biz Türkiye ile yakınlaşmanın Avrupanın yararına olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Diğer partilerin Türk ve İslam karşıtı politikalarına katılmıyoruz.
Türkiye bize yeni fırsatlar sunuyor açıklamasını yapınca Avrupalı aşırı sağcıların hedefi haline geldi.
Ancak Vona bu eleştirileri, *Türklerle Macarların kökeni birdir Hunlardır. Biz Türklere karşı çıkarsak kendi kökenimize de karşı çıkıyor oluruz. Türkler bizim kardeşimiz* yanıtı verdi.

----------

